# What's hotter? (Process. vs. Result)



## Wagimawr (Dec 29, 2009)

If I may take the liberty of crossposting James' post from my other poll thread:



James said:


> In general... if all else remains equal, the FA/FFA's natural condition is to see aesthetic beauty in a large body. Correspondingly, one could make an argument that all FAs are inherently into weight gain. It seems like the nuance here is in whether the FA/FFA is attracted to a _process _of gaining or the _outcome _of having gained (and thus being 'not thin').



Let's find out.

Which is more arousing to you as a FA? The weight gain itself or the end result of the weight gain? This is likely to be a more nuanced thread, so I won't make a poll for this one.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooo fascinating...we're getting to the brass tacks here.

I vote both, however as I'm situated as a bisizual bisexual, weight gain is more about the eroticism of the taboo and willful hedonism, so I'd say _process_.

I think I'm also just a girl this way (god, watch me support the gender binary, gross)...I like thinking about sex, fantasizing, etc a lot more than starring at someone's lovehandles.

Okay, well, that depends on the day...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 29, 2009)

Results, definitely.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 29, 2009)

Process.

Gaining is dynamic whereas just 'being fat' is static. If this makes sense, I could watch (and participate in) a guy gaining the same ten pounds over and over again. It's the whole idea of him getting turned on by the gaining, feeding or encouraging, seeing the changes as far as outgrown clothes or being less able to fit in certain spaces.

I also enjoy the whole feeding and force feeding scenarios. To me, any kind of role play is hot, and if it's a bit elaborate, you get even more of a turn on. Buying food, talking about an upcoming feeding session, buying a funnel or tube, making sure the person has comfortable clothes because they're going to be getting really bloated, watching them eat, encouraging them, rubbing their belly, and finally seeing them totally stuffed....etc. All that is action and that is what i find appealing.

It's hard to explain the nuance, but for me it's about engaging in the process with an excited partner, the point isn't "Well I would be more turned on if you were larger".

The theme of watching a partner change and participating in that change is fairly common in many porn genres. You can find similar ideas in smoking fetish porn (where maybe a former athlete starts smoking and at the end of story quits playing sports because she can't breathe as easily) or domination porn (like the 'Story of O' which follows a female's submission/degradation). 

Even the ideas of "training" a partner to take something like anal sex or to take progressively harder spankings or to perform oral sex on a very well hung male or to engage in a first-time encounter with somebody of the same sex are pretty common within mainstream porn. It's the idea of having somebody change and pushing/breaking limits they thought they had that is exciting.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 29, 2009)

Process, of course, with the stipulation that the process begins from a point of visible full-figured-ness, or gets there at some point. A process that begins at skeletal and ends at merely thin isn't particularly appealing.

Can this be turned into a poll? Poll results are invariably more revealing than mere comment threads, because many people will submit their poll opinions, but will not submit comments.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 29, 2009)

A combination of both.

From what I've experienced, its equally as hot to have been involved in the fattening of a feedee and to enjoy the end result.

Back in 2006 when I had noticed my friend that I had been hanging with for 5 months was noticably rounder than she first was, it felt really good to know that it was because of me. Taking her to BK and watching her gorge, taking her to ice cream parlors and polishing off ice cream cones and then sitting in the front seat of my car rubbing her stomach....it was so hot to me. I didn't get to enjoy the end result as much as I'd like to (she's been engaged since the day we met), the process of her going from 180 pounds to 223 (as of 2008 but I'm positive she's around the same) was so much fun and awesome to be apart of.

Now, sometimes I don't get to enjoy the process but I do get to enjoy the end result. I met a girl online back in 2007 and we had a few nights together and I clocked her in at 193 in early January 08. I did not see this girl again for a year and a half and really hadn't seen pictures of her. Then all of a sudden she came back into my life and she was much heavier than when we first hung out. We had a date and it wasn't sexual but she obviously was more rotund, plush and actually looking better. The second date she told me that after we got home I could weigh her and "have some fun". Well I got her up on the scale, a year and a half earlier she was 193 and now she stood in front of me at 245. I had absolutely nothing to do with her gaining 52 pounds but I sure was about to enjoy it. I'll keep it clean and not talk about the "fun" we had although you can obviously tell what it was, but the point was this was the end result that I didn't get to experience with my ex-friend. The experience of being with a girl that was a great deal smaller than the last time I was with, turned me very on.

That's why for me, its equally as fun to fatten someone up as it is to enjoy the end result of a beautiful fatty standing in front of you. This is my opinion


----------



## Teleute (Dec 29, 2009)

End result... and I'm all about staring at the love handles


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2009)

Teleute said:


> End result... and I'm all about staring at the love handles



I'm all for both. The journey builds to a great climax, and the results can be very satisfactory.


----------



## Biglover (Dec 29, 2009)

How about the "Goal" My GF and I have sort of a goal set for her. The process will be very intense, and a great turn on for us both. We have no real time frame to meet, so we will enjoy every bite, and each pound she gains. We both want her gain to be rather large, so this won't be an over night thing. The buying of food, going out to dinner, late night snacks, eating during sex, all get us both very excited. Having a goal to reach, just keeps lusty thoughts in our minds.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 29, 2009)

the process is arousing, but the end result is what it's all about.
if that result isn't obtained, it pretty much nullifies any satisfaction obtained during the process.

result > process


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 29, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Can this be turned into a poll? Poll results are invariably more revealing than mere comment threads, because many people will submit their poll opinions, but will not submit comments.


This is true.

If anybody can add a poll to this thread, the poll options should be:
1) Process (Weight Gain)
2) Results (Final Weight)
3) Both/I Can't Decide (explain!)


----------



## James (Dec 29, 2009)

poll added... for your voting delectation...


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, and for all those too chicken to post.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2009)

Neither hold any appeal for me.


----------



## James (Dec 29, 2009)

I added the poll because this is a valid thread and there was no reason not to. However, the observation I raised in the other thread was less a question regarding which part of being an FA might be the most arousing (r.e. weight gain) and more a general musing that all* FAs are likely to be interested in, at least, the 'idea' of weight gain... just in different contexts. If a person who is too thin to meet an aesthetic preference subsequently ceases to be too thin to meet such a preference (i.e. becomes fat) then weight gain has occurred and thus the person enters the general window of an FA aesthetic. Thus weight gain, in and of itself may either be seen as either a process or an outcome. Either way, it can be relevant to an FA's sexuality. 

* Assuming that the definition of FA means that one has at _least _a preference for larger physiques... even if one sees aesthetic value in smaller physiques.


----------



## speakeasy (Dec 29, 2009)

James said:


> I added the poll because this is a valid thread and there was no reason not to. However, the observation I raised in the other thread was less a question regarding which part of being an FA might be the most arousing (r.e. weight gain) and more a general musing that all* FAs are likely to be interested in, at least, the 'idea' of weight gain... just in different contexts. If a person who is too thin to meet an aesthetic preference subsequently ceases to be too thin to meet such a preference (i.e. becomes fat) then weight gain has occurred and thus the person enters the general window of an FA aesthetic. Thus weight gain, in and of itself may either be seen as either a process or an outcome. Either way, it can be relevant to an FA's sexuality.
> 
> * Assuming that the definition of FA means that one has at _least _a preference for larger physiques... even if one sees aesthetic value in smaller physiques.



I can't help but think of the opposite scenario: if you were only into skinny women, and a fat woman becomes thin enough to meet your aesthetic preference, then are you interested in the 'idea' of weight loss? 

To answer the question, I like the process and the result. I'm not sure if I prefer one over the other, though.


----------



## James (Dec 30, 2009)

I think that for many non-FAs there *is *an abstract interest in the idea of weight loss regarding those that are too fat to fit their sexual aesthetic range. People's bodies are mutable whereas people's sexual preferences/orientations tend to be less so. Correspondingly, entire beauty/diet commodity industries are underpinned by the notion that one can change one's appearance to conform to the aesthetic ideal that one wants to exhibit.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 30, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Neither hold any appeal for me.


If you follow the poll as I intended, and my apologies if it's not clear, than such a response would indicate that you in fact do not find fat women to be appealing.

The poll is supposed to be about whether the weight gain, or the fat person, is more arousing.

Correct me if I'm wrong in my assumptions, but you like fat women, you just don't find gaining weight to be anything particularly erotic or sexy. Thus, your answer would be "results".


----------



## Cors (Dec 30, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> If you follow the poll as I intended, and my apologies if it's not clear, than such a response would indicate that you in fact do not find fat women to be appealing.
> 
> The poll is supposed to be about whether the weight gain, or the fat person, is more arousing.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong in my assumptions, but you like fat women, you just don't find gaining weight to be anything particularly erotic or sexy. Thus, your answer would be "results".



Okay, I am a little confused so please bear with me. 

I find it strange that FAs like Jon and I who have a preference for fat women but don't find weight gain erotic are seen as interested in the "results" of weight gain. Not all fat women are fat because they have gained. Some are naturally fat and have been fat all their lives. The term "results" implies that there is a "before" and "after" and that one who is into the "results" of weight gain is more turned on by the heavier "after". 



James said:


> I added the poll because this is a valid thread and there was no reason not to. However, the observation I raised in the other thread was less a question regarding which part of being an FA might be the most arousing (r.e. weight gain) and more a general musing that all* FAs are likely to be interested in, at least, the 'idea' of weight gain... just in different contexts. If a person who is too thin to meet an aesthetic preference subsequently ceases to be too thin to meet such a preference (i.e. becomes fat) then weight gain has occurred and thus the person enters the general window of an FA aesthetic. Thus weight gain, in and of itself may either be seen as either a process or an outcome. Either way, it can be relevant to an FA's sexuality.
> 
> * Assuming that the definition of FA means that one has at _least _a preference for larger physiques... even if one sees aesthetic value in smaller physiques.





James said:


> I think that for many non-FAs there *is *an abstract interest in the idea of weight loss regarding those that are too fat to fit their sexual aesthetic range. People's bodies are mutable whereas people's sexual preferences/orientations tend to be less so. Correspondingly, entire beauty/diet commodity industries are underpinned by the notion that one can change one's appearance to conform to the aesthetic ideal that one wants to exhibit.



Going by this logic, _anyone_ with a preference and limits can be said to be into weight gain and weight loss then?


----------



## James (Dec 30, 2009)

Cors said:


> Going by this logic, _anyone_ with a preference and limits can be said to be into weight gain and weight loss then?



Well... perhaps not '_into_', but certainly _interested_ in the results when the results lead to a person who was otherwise not attractive to them, subsequently becoming attractive to them. It stands to reason I think. 

To give a hypothetical example. Lets say a that we have a well known celebrity and that this celebrity meets a generalized social ideal of having a good looking/attractive face (perhaps Brad Pitt or Kate Beckinsale for instance?) Lets say that we have an FA who appreciates this ideal but lacks attraction to the celebrity on the basis of the celebrity's thin physique. What I am saying is that I think that the vast majority of FAs (who are also attracted to the gender of the celeb) would agree that if the celeb were to be fat instead of thin, then the celeb would be much more appealing to them aesthetically. The question is, therefore, not whether FAs... in general... find fatter people attractive... Because thats clearly a given. The question is whether the weight gain is an incidental, yet often clearly related, part of the attraction for a fat person (i.e. the gain, if it happens, is simply a functional process that resulted in a more aesthetic outcome from the point of view of the FA/FFA) or if the weight gain itself, as a process of 'becoming' aesthetically more pleasing, is paramount?

I think that the answer is that 'it depends on the FA/FFA'. But I do think that weight gain/ weight changes are naturally very interlinked with FA sexuality... much more than other types of sexuality simply because of the crucial aesthetic value that weight confers to it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 30, 2009)

Then by your theory I am interested the results of both gains and loses which is dependent on many other things. 

I guess it's fair to say there's some interest by that logic, but Cors and I as an example may just not be interested in thinking about those things on a sexual level and/or engaging/manipulation the process. 

Could someone gain weight and hold more/less appeal to me? Yes, but it's complex.
Could someone lose weight and do the same? Yes.

Is it something I'm looking forward to in general when making decisions on partners/people I find attractive? No.

So I'm "Interested," but "Not into it."


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 30, 2009)

while the results can certainly be beautiful, the process of weight gain itself has proved consistantly more appealing to me:eat2:. I voted for process.


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe this is just me, but I still fail to see the difference with the other poll.

Anyway, if I find a (big, obviously) woman attractive, I couldn't care less if she had been that size all her life or just recently.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Rabbit, it's different in that if someone is interested in process OVER results then being with a fat, unchanging partner may not be something that works for them. 

I think it's a very interesting question, and as AFG mentioned - right down to brass tacks.


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 30, 2009)

I understand the question, but I meant that I don't understand what the difference is between this poll and the poll in this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67649

But never mind, I answered both polls anyway.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 30, 2009)

I think they're different because weight gain can be arousing to any, some would argue most, FAs because it makes an attribute they like even more encompassing of that attribute. But simply enjoying that someone gained weight doesn't mean you have any interest in the process. I know plenty of FAs who are delighted to see a formerly smaller girl having packed on a few or hundred pounds, but they (as Kevin was mentioning earlier) likely had nothing to do with it and they don't care. So, they are enjoying the gain, but the process is not relevant to them - therefore results would be their answer. 


At least that's how I read this.


----------



## wolfpersona (Dec 30, 2009)

I favor the results of weight gain. I think it takes to much time and concentration to gain weight.:eat1: But the results are worth it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 30, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> At least that's how I read this.


Works for me.

~~~

Let's go to extremes here. My view of someone who prefers, to an EXTREME, the process over the result would be the stereotypical "creepy" (what a loaded word) feeder who encourages and/or causes weight gain until their partner can no longer gain; the feeder then would move on to another willing partner, as the fat person themselves is less important than the gain and the gaining process.

Back in the real world, someone who prefers fat women with little to no interest in how they got that way would enjoy results over process. Someone who prefers fat women with great interest in how they got that way would enjoy process over results.

This is definitely a fine-line issue, and so if you don't feel comfortable answering a poll, post and see where you and others stand on the issue.


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 30, 2009)

This question was more difficult than I had expected.

Desire for fat men is at the core of my interest. There are fat men I'm attracted to, and don't specifically want to see them get bigger.

But at the same time, I'm also keen on seeing desire in another person, especially if I'm able to fulfill those desires. So the thought of a guy who is passionate about becoming what I'm passionate about? Possibly the hottest thing ever. I would much rather be with a skinny guy who wants help reaching his goal of a 36-inch waist than a fat guy who is constantly down on himself for being big.

So to answer the question... yes.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 31, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> So to answer the question... yes.


I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my personal take on this one: for those who like that sort of thing, gain is a mental turn-on, while the result is usually more of a visual one. For me, mental > visual.

For me, visually, yes, Im attracted to fat people of various types. Whether theyve just gradually gotten to that size over the course of their life, or used to be a fair bit smaller and had a more discrete period of gaining to get there doesnt really matter to me visually, because they look the same either way.

On the other hand, mentally, the whole spectrum of liking being fat is a huge turn on. Deliberately choosing to gain is about as strong a demonstration of liking being fat as one could make, so someone willfully gaining (or at least willfully deciding to not resist gaining) is just a huge turn-on. But it is at least as much the decision as the actual gain that appeals. Of course there are lots of other ways, both active and passive, to express liking being fat. Hence someone who is fat but not gaining could certainly hit that hot button of mine in other ways. But just in terms of the question as asked, with no other context, Id say the gain over the result.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

So "Neither hold any appeal" means that you are not an fa?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to go with process because I grew up with a few folks who grew overtime but I do love the results.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 9, 2010)

mergirl said:


> So "Neither hold any appeal" means that you are not an fa?



Based on the thread, but it's more of a semantics issue.

It was said that by virtue of being attracted to larger people, one might have "Interest" in weight gain in essence of being who they are, but the degree really wasn't spoken of, because Interest != What one finds "Hotter."

I'm sure you're just like me in that there's no set rules in either direction (Weight ambivalence as you say), but it's not something you think about often. You just like who you like at the moment.

I did originally vote for that, but based on the view of the thread I would be more into results (In either direction... dependent on the person lol), and I have no interest in the process even though I think me picking results is sort of like picking a default.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 9, 2010)

I chose results.

I mean, don't get me wrong. I love the process just as much. But seeing the actual size is better for me than seeing what makes it happen. It is kinda like when you see stuff being made on that show "How its Made" on Discovery. You are excited to see it being made, but the finished product is what you really want.

Well, for me at least! But the process is still just as great and should be appreciated. Mostly because no process = no result... well, a different result.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 25, 2010)

Hard to say.

I love the fat boys, true. But I prefer it if that's just the way they're built than if they've deliberately gone and _gotten_ themselves fat. (Of course, if a lifetime dieter says "the hell with it," and gets fat as a result of just eating in a normal, healthy fashion? Different, IMO.)

But...I'm weird. I recently wrote some chapters for an interactive story at Writing.com, in which a female character dares a large, brawny guy to pretty much eat himself into a food coma. (If anyone's read _Matilda_, I couldn't help but think of Bruce at the end of chapter 11—that's how completely bloated and zonked the guy is at the end.) Upon re-reading it later, I couldn't help but think "that's kind of hot."


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

how dare you not post a link


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> how dare you not post a link


I actually grabbed it and did some editing on it after the fact. It's here.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 25, 2010)

For me it's both... A cute girl who wants to be fed/is eating to gain = hott! To the extent that even a small lass (like size 12-14) who wants to grow is hott to me when she otherwise wouldn't be... I've been with at least one girl like this... Fun times were had by both of us... Equally a cute fat girl who stays roughly the same fat size =hott! (even if she goes up or down in a 30 or 40lb range over time) ... One of my lovers was a BBW who didn't gain as such... I loved and desired her for the 3years we were together (shame she went off me, oh well... c'est la vie...) ... Altho we sometimes enjoyed feeding play it wasn't gain oriented... She was beautiful, plentiful and lovely and that was awesome! (She was in the 240-280lb range sizewise... )


----------



## Jigen (Jan 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I think they're different because weight gain can be arousing to any, some would argue most, FAs because it makes an attribute they like even more encompassing of that attribute. But simply enjoying that someone gained weight doesn't mean you have any interest in the process. I know plenty of FAs who are delighted to see a formerly smaller girl having packed on a few or hundred pounds, but they (as Kevin was mentioning earlier) likely had nothing to do with it and they don't care. So, they are enjoying the gain, but the process is not relevant to them - therefore results would be their answer.



I agree with you. It can change from case to case. Particularly, I like to see a thin woman who became fat, but I am intrigued in the process of seeing a thin/nner woman getting fat/ter. I feel intrigued by both.


----------



## dorsch123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Definetely the process!!!


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Mar 9, 2010)

dorsch123 said:


> Definetely the process!!!



AGREED. There is nothing better than getting a text from my boyfriend about how full he feels, how much he ate, etc.. My friend was home visiting from college, and she pointed out to me (in private) that she had noticed his gain. Gah, I'm getting all hot and bothered just thinking about it!


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

I would have to say both, because I love how sexy women get as they put pound by pound on their ever-growing hotter body, and the end result is a masterpiece.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 4, 2010)

For me it is the process, even though I know it can not continuously continue. In my case I was happy with the gain but, the process was very exciting.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 5, 2010)

I understand the way the OP's question is posited, but I still really think this thread should be in Weight Gain, not FA. This has bothered me since the thread was started.

It doesn't represent at all how people are fat in real life, how weight/size really works. There isn't one Process, there aren't even 100 processes. If it were all just A+B...life would look a lot different.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 1, 2010)

For me the results of weight gain are most appealing, although I've certainly enjoyed seeing my wife more than quadruple in size! We've known each other since she was 8 and I was 7, so I've seen her grow from about 4 feet tall and 90 pounds in 2nd grade, to 5-foot-7 and 200 pounds in high school, to her present 400 pounds now that she's 54 and I'm 53 (we were the same height until high school but later I leveled off at 6-foot-2 and 190 pounds).

During our 30-plus years of marriage it's terrific whenever she has some extra fat I hadn't noticed before, like at the change of seasons when she's trying on her summer or winter clothes and she has even bigger rolls of fat than last year. Then she starts hopping up and down to shake her fat into her tighter clothes, and I'm in heaven. Likewise it's no bad thing to see a female friend or acquaintance who is fatter than she used to be. Even so, I never really consider the gaining process. For me what's most attractive is the fat that is, rather than the fat that could be. 

I loved my wife at 200 pounds, and I love her at 400 pounds. I'd never expect her to gain weight just for me, or change anything else about herself just for me. But if her weight gain happens naturally, which is the best kind and thank goodness it has been no rare occurrance, I'm there to appreciate it. 

Fat is expensive too. Whenever my wife outgrew her clothes, shopping has put a big dent in our budget. She rationalizes it by saying her clothes are old and she needs to buy new stuff, but I know it's because she has some stunning obesity going on. That's a perpetual turn-on for me, so the budget-busting is worth it. Oh yeah, it's so definitely worth it. :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2010)

If I had a hand in the process then yes, I think process would outweigh (heh) result. However, I love the result too. I've loved fat guys (all fat people for that matter) without any participation in them getting to their size but if I had the opportunity to help a man who wanted to gain I know I'd enjoy it. I like to feed people. It's not really sexual except that what arouses a lover also often arouses me. In my case, it's emotional first.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2010)

For me, I like both, but the result is a little better. The process is awesome, and the result is awesome. Put it together and you get a sandwich with awesomesauce filling! 

The process is interesting to watch because it's pretty cool to see a girl put on the pounds as she reaches the result and see her enjoy it. When she reaches that result, it's when we can both enjoy it. Of course, we can both enjoy the process together, too. Hmm, I might have to think about this more. lol


----------



## HereticFA (Jan 19, 2011)

I see eating/feeding as the process and gaining/being fat as the result. I'm not really into the eating/feeding aspect, just the gaining and/or being fat. My vote for "both" reflects my interest in the gaining and being fat.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 29, 2011)

I like a large, impressive woman. I view her size as something she just happens to be. Some people just have being fat programmed into their DNA. The notion of feeding her and watching her get bigger does not appeal to me. I have learned that many guys are into that, but that is not my thing...


----------



## choudhury (Feb 24, 2011)

It is an interesting question, on reflection. I don't consider myself a 'feeder' because I have no particular interest in being the_ cause_ of a BBW's weight gain. Having said that, weight gain drives me crazy! Nothing arouses me more than the sight of an attractive woman who has gained weight. And my response to, or fantasies about, a given BBW are often not only about her shape, her body, etc., but also the thought of what made her so deliciously fat - all that eating. So the 'process' is part of the result, at least for me.


----------

